# Atlas Horizontal Mill Spindle And Counter Shaft Bushing Replacement Question



## Fairbanks (Jul 15, 2016)

Greetings All-

As the Atlas mill rebuild continues I find that the bushings on the spindle and counter shaft are worn to varying degrees.  I would like to replace them and it looks like McMaster Carr has "Oil Embedded Sleeve Bearings" (often called "Oilite" bearings) that come in the sizes that I need.  These are a oil impregnated "Porous Bronze" bushing.  They look like a good match for this application. 

What do you think?  Is this the way to go or is there a better option?  Any comments or suggestions on the best replacement for these bushings is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 15, 2016)

oillite bearings will work just fine.
a suggestion, if you get a couple extras now- for a couple of reasons,
if you should happen to make a mistake on install, you are covered
you won't have to search later 
they are never going to get cheaper, than they are right now.

good luck!
i'll go as far as to dip the bushings in 30wt nd oil, pre install.


----------



## Fairbanks (Jul 15, 2016)

Excellent, Oilite bushings it is then.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob (Jul 16, 2016)

You might check your local hardware store. It is a item that is usually carried locally.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 16, 2016)

You can also get them direct from Clausing, especially if you need to order something else.

There is one exception to the general rule that the bushings that Atlas used were sintered bronze (Oilite).  And that is that if, as on some countershaft assemblies, the assembly is fitted with grease cups, then the bushing isn't Oilite.

Also, while you are replacing bushings, don't forget those in the back gears.

Finally, always use a proper bushing installer,  This will have a pilot that fits inside the bushing and a shoulder with which to drive or press the bushing in.  Trying to use a socket or a bolt and flat washer is just asking for bushing damage.


----------

